# New member



## Richard.D (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi,

I've just bought my first TT. I went for a Mk2 3.2 and am very happy with it so far.

Any recommendations for a good garage in the South Bucks area?

I also have a spare key fob that doesn't work so I'm after a contact to help reprogram it?

Here's to many happy years of TT ownership!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richard, Welcome to the TTF.
APS in Brackley well recommended on here.
https://autops.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Richard.D (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks both.

Thanks Hoggy for the link.


----------

